# People having enough......



## amateurmale (Apr 13, 2014)

This organization in Nevada around the Nevada cattle rancher is giving me some pride once again. These people are finally starting to have enough of this tyrannical government. They are openly carrying their rifles and side arms as a warning.I find it to be excellent!


----------



## dorian777 (Apr 13, 2014)

I don't live too far from this AM. I know a lot of ranchers and none have a fondness for the Feds. The Fed gov't. owns 87% of our state. Why is that? We have the largest gold production in the world plus a ton of other minerals. I've heard they want the land back for the oil that's there. Fracking I believe it's called. And Vegas is taking all of the water from the northern part of the state as well.


----------



## dorian777 (Apr 13, 2014)

I just read that the Feds backed down and are going to return the cattle. This happened after a group of armed citizens headed to the corral where the cattle were located and threatened to free them. This is the reason we have the 2nd Amendment... to protect us from these tyrannical assholes.


----------



## srd1 (Apr 13, 2014)

Fucking love it love it love it makes me feel all warm and fuzzy inside when americans stand up for their rights. Those people showed alot of courage honor and integrity my hats off to them thats just awsome!


----------



## amateurmale (Apr 13, 2014)

Well we know that we have to protect the desert tortoise right guys?


----------



## dorian777 (Apr 13, 2014)

amateurmale said:


> Well we know that we have to protect the desert tortoise right guys?



Yeah, the cattle might get hungry and eat them or worse yet, shit on them. You know, it's funny how the Feds pick and choose their "righteous" causes. Like why aren't they in Colorado arresting all those pot-smokers...that's against federal law isn't it? What about protecting the border? Isn't there a reason it's called illegal immigration?


----------



## ASHOP (Apr 14, 2014)

amateurmale said:


> This organization in Nevada around the Nevada cattle rancher is giving me some pride once again. These people are finally starting to have enough of this tyrannical government. They are openly carrying their rifles and side arms as a warning.I find it to be excellent!



That is solid stuff. A man standing up for what he believes in.
Also that avatar of yours is ridiculous:love1:


----------



## tri-terror (Apr 14, 2014)

Is there a link to a news story anywhere?


----------



## BigBob (Apr 14, 2014)

I was watching this on the news and At first I thought it was some other country....
BLM backs down in dispute over Nevada rancher’s cattle | KDVR.com


----------



## amateurmale (Apr 14, 2014)

1776!!!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Apr 15, 2014)

LOL. Gunsmoke relives!  When all the economy tanked in nevada the government did nothing but now they wana steal my poor sheep and cows to violate them..My animal cam caught vice president in action..:naughty1:


----------



## frizzlefry (Apr 15, 2014)

Good gawd allmighty!!!  I dont think im gonna be able to sleep after this.  The ones on the back of the couch are like "Noooo'"


----------



## BigBob (Apr 15, 2014)

:wtf:


----------



## amateurmale (Apr 16, 2014)

Is that Harry Reid?


----------



## chrisr116 (Apr 16, 2014)

And that's why the feds want gun control.  Makes it much easier to violate you when your not armed...


----------



## amateurmale (Apr 16, 2014)

The agents were tazing people. Too bad the people didn't taze them back.  I think the biggest threat to our freedom isn't terrorism or drugs or foreign invaders.....our biggest threat is the United States government.


----------



## MattG (Apr 16, 2014)

Yep this is the closest our country has ever been to communism IMO. Everything dictated and controlled. Sickening.


----------



## dorian777 (Apr 16, 2014)

MattG said:


> Yep this is the closest our country has ever been to communism IMO. Everything dictated and controlled. Sickening.



I'm afraid this is just the beginning of things to come. Communism never died...it just changed names. Read history and educate yourself bros. The enemy never sleeps.


----------



## amateurmale (Apr 16, 2014)

That is correct sir!


----------



## chrisr116 (Apr 17, 2014)

And that's why I reload my own, hard to control this. I've got enough raws for about 20k high powered rifle rounds. Most of it is pictured here, but not all. And I buy more raw components as I can afford them. My grandson should be set for life. Lol


----------



## dorian777 (Apr 17, 2014)

You're a smart fellow Chris. There is a movement aimed to control powders though as you are probably aware.


----------



## chrisr116 (Apr 17, 2014)

In sure there is. It's crazy.


----------



## amateurmale (May 2, 2014)

this is so awesome I can hardly stand it. Just look how badass this looks with those guys standing there at the podium. I love militia!

Rancher's family takes grazing fight to sheriff


----------



## srd1 (May 2, 2014)

amateurmale said:


> this is so awesome I can hardly stand it. Just look how badass this looks with those guys standing there at the podium. I love militia!
> 
> Rancher's family takes grazing fight to sheriff



Fucking love it!!!!


----------



## MattG (May 2, 2014)

Hahaha. Excellent!   :sniper:


----------



## amateurmale (May 2, 2014)

MattG said:


> Hahaha. Excellent!   :sniper:



During the stand off both the militia and the feds had snipers


----------



## Slate23 (May 3, 2014)

I'm surprised anyone supports this guy. He is a welfare queen. He is stealing from the government and then threatening to kill the police officers just doing their job. It's like if I refused to pay my taxes, then threatened to kill the IRS agent that came to my house.


----------



## amateurmale (May 3, 2014)

Slate23 said:


> I'm surprised anyone supports this guy. He is a welfare queen. He is stealing from the government and then threatening to kill the police officers just doing their job. It's like if I refused to pay my taxes, then threatened to kill the IRS agent that came to my house.



I'm not surprised at all you would say something ignorant like that.


----------



## Phoe2006 (May 3, 2014)

Boom I think we found a democrat lol


----------



## Slate23 (May 3, 2014)

You are not a very skilled debater if your only argument is name calling. Why dont you enlighten me on where i'm wrong? And a number of republicans have said the exact same thing I have.


----------



## amateurmale (May 3, 2014)

Slate23 said:


> You are not a very skilled debater if your only argument is name calling. Why dont you enlighten me on where i'm wrong? And a number of republicans have said the exact same thing I have.



I'm not trying to debate. And go hijack somebody else's thread.


----------



## Slate23 (May 3, 2014)

Ummm.. No


----------



## amateurmale (May 3, 2014)

Grow up bro


----------



## dorian777 (May 3, 2014)

Oh no...the non-believer is back.


----------



## Slate23 (May 3, 2014)

If you don't want you positions to be commented on "bro", then don't post them on a forum.


----------



## amateurmale (May 3, 2014)

Dorian 777, how's your cycle going?


----------



## dorian777 (May 3, 2014)

amateurmale said:


> Dorian 777, how's your cycle going?



Great brother. Currently 900 mg test cyp, 450 mg deca, and 300 mg tren ace. TNE gets added preworkout if needed for a little extra boost.


----------



## Phoe2006 (May 3, 2014)

Slate there's a lot of things I or many others don't agree with doesn't mean I'm gonna post more than my opinion and leave it at that. It seems from this thread and I believe the last memorable thread I can remember that was u too. This is a great forum where we can disagree but we're not here to argue. If you're here to argue or cause drama I'm sure someone will be here assist you with that soon enough.


----------



## srd1 (May 3, 2014)

Slate23 said:


> I'm surprised anyone supports this guy. He is a welfare queen. He is stealing from the government and then threatening to kill the police officers just doing their job. It's like if I refused to pay my taxes, then threatened to kill the IRS agent that came to my house.



Dude our government is getting worse by the day in telling us what we can and cant do thats not what there there for thats not why our government was created thats not in their job description...how exactly do you steal from a government that financially and constitutionally fucking ass rapes its citizens on a daily basis...I have no issues paying my fair share of taxes but when my tax bill fucking goes up every year so more lazy motherfuckers that dont wanna work dont have to get up and go to work h9w many of my tax dollars go to an agency that spends billions a year to spy on its own fucking citizens ya I got a serious fucking problem with that I have a real fucking problem with a government on the federal or state level  having the ability to take land or property from someone that legally owns it. So ya guess I got a soft spot for this guy just for the fact that him and his supporters stood up to the giant and fucking won. If I could have been there with my AR I would have done so proudly.


----------



## Slate23 (May 3, 2014)

Phoe2006 said:


> Slate there's a lot of things I or many others don't agree with doesn't mean I'm gonna post more than my opinion and leave it at that. It seems from this thread and I believe the last memorable thread I can remember that was u too. This is a great forum where we can disagree but we're not here to argue. If you're here to argue or cause drama I'm sure someone will be here assist you with that soon enough.



No one debates anything on this forum? And look up any of my posts and see if I do any name calling like some other members do. AM posted a topic and I disagreed with him. Just like a few months ago I posted a topic and he disagreed with me. If you don't want to debate anything on here then don't. No one is making u read my comments


----------



## Slate23 (May 3, 2014)

DRD1- The government never stole this guys land. He is allowing his cattle to graze on Federal land without paying grazing fee's. He has been doing this for 20 yrs and every court has ruled against him. Then you and AM are celebrating this guy threatening police officers with guns because he doesn't want to pay his taxes. This guy is a welfare queen and not a patriot.


----------



## dorian777 (May 3, 2014)

Slate, I live in NV. The Feds "own" 87% of the state. So only 13% is in private hands. The deal between the feds and the ranchers at one time was a fair deal. In 1993, the feds changed the rules on the ranchers and it's been a war between them since. Bundy is not the only rancher like this...they all are. My wife dated a rancher's son once. Same exact story. Now remember, the BLM's the ones who decided to show up armed for war. This was before the militias and whatnot showed up. Bundy does not recognize the feds as having any power over him. I agree with him 100%. The original western treaties promised that the states would have control over their land, not the feds. But every year, the federal government gets bigger and bigger. Believe me, you don't want that. Do me a favor Slate, and look up the history of the Soviet Union and read about communism. That's your assignment for the weekend. Now you may be a democrat or whatever. I myself could be called a right-wing extremist. I don't care about that. I'm for freedom first and foremost. I don't know what person in his right mind wouldn't be for that. I wish we had some leaders that had a hair on their ass and would speak out against this ever-growing threat. A big, intrusive government is never a good thing.


----------



## Slate23 (May 3, 2014)

Ok so now we can have a civilized debate about this. Cliven Bundy and yourself may not recognize that the Feds have any power of him but that doesn't mean that it's not true. I might not recognize that the federal government has any power to tax me but that doesn't mean that i still don't owe taxes. Every court has ruled against him. No lawyer would take his case because they know they can't win. There are ways to change the law. Threatening government agents isn't one of them. And there has been a long history of threatening violence against the government coming from the Bundy Ranch. That's why the came with weapons. The government isn't looking to shoot ranchers for no reason. The government can do whatever they want to with THEIR land. Bundy doesn't own it and never has. It's no different that him allowing his cattle to come graze on your land without paying you. He is a law breaker. Plain and simple


----------



## dorian777 (May 3, 2014)

Slate23 said:


> Ok so now we can have a civilized debate about this. Cliven Bundy and yourself may not recognize that the Feds have any power of him but that doesn't mean that it's not true. I might not recognize that the federal government has any power to tax me but that doesn't mean that i still don't owe taxes. Every court has ruled against him. No lawyer would take his case because they know they can't win. There are ways to change the law. Threatening government agents isn't one of them. And there has been a long history of threatening violence against the government coming from the Bundy Ranch. That's why the came with weapons. The government isn't looking to shoot ranchers for no reason. The government can do whatever they want to with THEIR land. Bundy doesn't own it and never has. It's no different that him allowing his cattle to come graze on your land without paying you. He is a law breaker. Plain and simple



So it's federal land because they say so. So tomorrow when they come and take your possessions away in the name of the State, you'll be OK with that? That's what communism is. Every court has ruled against him? Your right. Judges decide everything now, not the people. Look at the gay marriage issue. You say there are ways to change the law. How? People all over the country VOTED to decide marriage was between a man and a woman. Now judges all over the country are going against the will of the people and overturning their decisions. I'm sorry, but this country doesn't have a chance in hell in surviving at this rate. Activist judges are one of the biggest problems. They've lied to you and me in believing our votes actually matter.


----------



## srd1 (May 3, 2014)

Slate23 said:


> Ok so now we can have a civilized debate about this. Cliven Bundy and yourself may not recognize that the Feds have any power of him but that doesn't mean that it's not true. I might not recognize that the federal government has any power to tax me but that doesn't mean that i still don't owe taxes. Every court has ruled against him. No lawyer would take his case because they know they can't win. There are ways to change the law. Threatening government agents isn't one of them. And there has been a long history of threatening violence against the government coming from the Bundy Ranch. That's why the came with weapons. The government isn't looking to shoot ranchers for no reason. The government can do whatever they want to with THEIR land. Bundy doesn't own it and never has. It's no different that him allowing his cattle to come graze on your land without paying you. He is a law breaker. Plain and simple



You know slate at one time our founding fathers were called traitors....so I guess its good you call him a law breaker...man if your ok with what our government is becoming then I seriously dont know what to say to you....I mean Im only 37 years old and just the things ive seen in my time turn my stomach. You said they didnt want to shoot the ranchers that may be true but l8ke stated above their the ones that showed up in tactical gear sporting automatic weapons and sniper rifles and fucking threatening everyone all the people did was respond in kind....but i believe your right they didnt want to shoot them they just wanted to exert their power onto them and take the mans property(his cattle) do you know what 1000 head of cattle is worth not to mention the statement it makes Lot of times when the government shows up on a citizens property it isnt about killing its about submission plain and simple killing comes later


----------



## Slate23 (May 3, 2014)

When the state of Nevada agreed to become part of the Union, they allowed the Federal government to take ownership of this land. The US didnt steal the land from Cliven Bundy. It was never his. And he like everyone else in this country has to follow the law or pay the consequences. The way people change laws is by voting. It's by convincing people to agree with your position. If I want to pay less in taxes, then I'll vote for politicians that agree with that position. I don't threaten to kill innocent people for enforcing the law.


----------



## Slate23 (May 3, 2014)

Srd1 - It's about following the law. They took his cattle because he owed over a million dollars in fees. Just like the IRS can take your property if you owe unpaid taxes. So if I decided to not pay taxes, would you show up at my door to defend me from the federal government?


----------



## srd1 (May 3, 2014)

Slate23 said:


> DRD1- The government never stole this guys land. He is allowing his cattle to graze on Federal land without paying grazing fee's. He has been doing this for 20 yrs and every court has ruled against him. Then you and AM are celebrating this guy threatening police officers with guns because he doesn't want to pay his taxes. This guy is a welfare queen and not a patriot.



No but they attempted to take his cattle.....I was also speaking in general to the power that bothe the state and federal governments exert over their citizens..... when I was a kid we had a family friend his land and house were paid for cause he worked his ass off his whole life to do it....long story short the man had a massive heart attack wich left him unable to work got behind on the property taxes and the fucking government kicked this 70 year old disabled man a vetran no less and his wife out in the street and auctioned his house.....and you seriously think the government having that kind of power to do such a horrible thing is ok? Guess you think the man just should have figured out a way to pay our greedy wasteful government the money he "owed" them right? You realize you never truelly own your property right cause even after you work your ass off to pay for your property you have to pay the government a lease payment for life(property tax)? Why should we even have to pay property tax are we paying our government for the right to own our property?


----------



## srd1 (May 3, 2014)

Slate23 said:


> Srd1 - It's about following the law. They took his cattle because he owed over a million dollars in fees. Just like the IRS can take your property if you owe unpaid taxes. So if I decided to not pay taxes, would you show up at my door to defend me from the federal government?



If your justified in doing so then your damn right I would!


----------



## srd1 (May 3, 2014)

Slate23 said:


> When the state of Nevada agreed to become part of the Union, they allowed the Federal government to take ownership of this land. The US didnt steal the land from Cliven Bundy. It was never his. And he like everyone else in this country has to follow the law or pay the consequences. The way people change laws is by voting. It's by convincing people to agree with your position. If I want to pay less in taxes, then I'll vote for politicians that agree with that position. I don't threaten to kill innocent people for enforcing the law.



You buy the story of ss soldiers were just enforcing the law doing their jobs when they rounded up all the jewish people for extermination....just blindly following or doing something because its what a politician said was the law is insanity it prob the fastest route to being enslaved i can think of..and if you seriously think that our elected officials vote the will of the people these days your insane brother they do what makes them the most money period and if you elect a good person into office to make a change they are all to quickly corrupted and ruined so it really doesnt matter anymore...I mean from bush sr on i seriously have had to make my decision on who i voted for for president by who i felt would do the least amount of damage not the best man cause there werent any but the one i felt would fuck my country up the least and that sir is pathetic and a sad reality


----------



## dorian777 (May 3, 2014)

Slate, if you use gear, which I'm sure you do, you are in violation of the Anabolic Steroid Control Act 1990. You my brother are a lawbreaker and an outlaw...just like Cliven Bundy. Do you see my point? It's all about freedom bro. That's all.


----------



## Slate23 (May 3, 2014)

Srd1- You really want to compare what the Nazi's did to the Jews as what the government is doing to Bundy? Bundy never owned the land. Its not his. If he wants to graze his cattle on the the land then he has to pay fees like everyone else. Your friends story has nothing in common with Bundy. It's not his land. 
And yes Dorian, when I use gear I break the law. I also speed which is also illegal. But if I get caught doing these things, then I'll take my punishment like a man. I don't pretend that the government doesn't exist and then threaten to shoot the police officer coming to arrest me. We don't have freedom to steal. Which is exactly what Bundy is doing. All you agree that the land he lets his cattle graze on isnt his own. How is that not stealing?


----------



## dorian777 (May 3, 2014)

Then why don't you admit that the whole system is broken and needs fixed? The feds told Bundy in 1993 that he could only graze 150 cattle on the land. This would put him out of business. He has continued grazing more cattle on the land than that. They changed the rules for what? A desert tortoise. Apparently the cattle are a threat to this critter. Don't you question why the feds own so much of my state? Don't you question why some gov't. c*cksucker can dictate to you and me whatever they want and be our overlord? Does this make any sense to you? Because you're not making any sense to me. Some people just like being told what to do I guess.


----------



## srd1 (May 3, 2014)

Slate23 said:


> Srd1- You really want to compare what the Nazi's did to the Jews as what the government is doing to Bundy? Bundy never owned the land. Its not his. If he wants to graze his cattle on the the land then he has to pay fees like everyone else. Your friends story has nothing in common with Bundy. It's not his land.
> And yes Dorian, when I use gear I break the law. I also speed which is also illegal. But if I get caught doing these things, then I'll take my punishment like a man. I don't pretend that the government doesn't exist and then threaten to shoot the police officer coming to arrest me. We don't have freedom to steal. Which is exactly what Bundy is doing. All you agree that the land he lets his cattle graze on isnt his own. How is that not stealing?



Slate I am not comparing what happened to bundy to my examples my examples were merely examples of our government exerting power and authority when they had no right to. Im comparing the ss soldiers to your statement of the police getting killed for just doing their job or blindly following an unjust law just because its the law. I think that ranchers have been grazing their cattle on that land for a hundred years or so and the goverment showing up armed to the gills threatening people and taking his cattle wasnt their right and it was a gross misuse of authority.


----------



## srd1 (May 3, 2014)

:action-smiley-030:





Slate23 said:


> Srd1- You really want to compare what the Nazi's did to the Jews as what the government is doing to Bundy? Bundy never owned the land. Its not his. If he wants to graze his cattle on the the land then he has to pay fees like everyone else. Your friends story has nothing in common with Bundy. It's not his land.
> And yes Dorian, when I use gear I break the law. I also speed which is also illegal. But if I get caught doing these things, then I'll take my punishment like a man. I don't pretend that the government doesn't exist and then threaten to shoot the police officer coming to arrest me. We don't have freedom to steal. Which is exactly what Bundy is doing. All you agree that the land he lets his cattle graze on isnt his own. How is that not stealing?



Your ok with the government telling you what you can and cant put in your own body telling you what best for you? Youll just take their false punishment like a man Seriously?:banghead:


----------



## Slate23 (May 4, 2014)

We are a nation of laws. And a democracy. We don't get to just pick and choose what laws to follow. I don't think every law is a good law but to have a working society we have to have laws. If you were arrested for gear, I'm sure you might fight it in court but would you threaten the judge with a gun or take the punishment like a man?


----------



## Slate23 (May 4, 2014)

And it doesn't matter if I or you think the government owns to much land. The reality is is that they do own it and Bundy doesn't. So if he wants to use someone else's land then he has to pay. Why do you think Bundy has a right to do whatever he wants on land he doesn't own? Do I get to go to your house and take whatever I want?


----------



## srd1 (May 4, 2014)

The government used the threat of violence and guns to drive home their point bundy's group just returned the treatment in kind is it ok for the government to defend their rights with violence but the people shouldnt? And ya brother we do pick and choose what laws we want to follow wether it be gear, speeding or whatever its called free will and i dont know about you but thats something that will never be taken from me


----------



## srd1 (May 4, 2014)

I hold a concealed weapons permit. I got pulled over one day for speeding officer asked me if I was carrying i told him of course...he then tells me that he doesnt agree with concealed weapon permits i told him i agreed i shouldnt have to spend 300 dollars for the permit and sit thru a 12 hour class that cost another 100 or so to be able to defend my life against someone that wants to harm me or my family i said i believe its my god givin right.....he then says no i mean average citizens shouldnt be allowed to carry a concealed firearm i looked at him and said 1st off when it comes to firearms i am the furthest thing from average you will probabaly meet in your lifetime secondly whats that glock 19 doing on your hip he says it there to protect my life i then said so average citizens dont have the same right our life worth less than yours? Dude was speechless didnt write me a ticket either believe it or not.


----------



## Slate23 (May 4, 2014)

I just don't agree with you that the government threatened violence without just cause. There has been a long history of threats towards the government by those ranchers. And answer my question. If you were arrested for gear or speeding would you threaten the officer with a gun for trying to take away what you believe to be your rights?


----------



## amateurmale (May 4, 2014)

I'm glad other people on this board have excellent sense.  Some people are lost causes but for the most part you guys are dead on.


----------



## amateurmale (May 4, 2014)

Oh and I'm sure you guys have figured out by now that Slate just wants attention. He's not debating you he's just trying to get your attention.  Poor guy probably grew up without a dad or something.


----------



## srd1 (May 4, 2014)

Slate23 said:


> I just don't agree with you that the government threatened violence without just cause. There has been a long history of threats towards the government by those ranchers. And answer my question. If you were arrested for gear or speeding would you threaten the officer with a gun for trying to take away what you believe to be your rights?



To answer your question I personally do not believe getting busted for gear or speeding would warrant killing it could usually  be sorted out in court with a fine.....having said that if that same officer came to my house and threatened to take my property, my life, or my freedoms by force in the name of the "law" and I didnt feel I had earned it then yes I would kill him were he stood and not lose a minutes sleep over it.


----------



## amateurmale (May 4, 2014)

srd1 said:


> To answer your question I personally do not believe getting busted for gear or speeding would warrant killing it could usually  be sorted out in court with a fine.....having said that if that same officer came to my house and threatened to take my property, my life, or my freedoms in the name of the "law" and I didnt feel I had earned it then yes I would kill him dead were he stood.



Boom


----------



## dorian777 (May 4, 2014)

amateurmale said:


> Oh and I'm sure you guys have figured out by now that Slate just wants attention. He's not debating you he's just trying to get your attention.  Poor guy probably grew up without a dad or something.



Could be low T as well.


----------



## amateurmale (May 4, 2014)

dorian777 said:


> Could be low T as well.



Dorian all you do is name call. Your no debater!


----------



## dorian777 (May 4, 2014)

amateurmale said:


> Dorian all you do is name call. Your no debater!



That's why I get all of those "likes" I guess.


----------



## amateurmale (May 4, 2014)

Tell me why the feds owning 87 percent of Nevada is wrong I mean how many acres do the common folk really need?


----------



## dorian777 (May 4, 2014)

The State has privileged me to own 10 acres. What more could a guy want? After all, they are protecting us from all of these dangerous American ranchers and their crazy, wild cattle while our borders are being flooded with meth, heroin and freeloaders.


----------



## amateurmale (May 4, 2014)

dorian777 said:


> The State has privileged me to own 10 acres. What more could a guy want? After all, they are protecting us from all of these dangerous American ranchers and their crazy, wild cattle while our borders are being flooded with meth, heroin and freeloaders.



The only time the border is enforced is when it's the border of Bundys ranch. Lol


----------



## Slate23 (May 4, 2014)

Ok put your money where your mouth is. Don't pay your taxes and when the government takes your house then you can shoot the IRS agent. And then you can go to jail. All in the name of Freedom.


----------



## amateurmale (May 4, 2014)

Slate23 said:


> Ok put your money where your mouth is. Don't pay your taxes and when the government takes your house then you can shoot the IRS agent. And then you can go to jail. All in the name of Freedom.



I see that you believe in elections but what do you do when your elected official gets overruled over and over?  Just turn over and take it?


----------



## dorian777 (May 4, 2014)

Slate23 said:


> Ok put your money where your mouth is. Don't pay your taxes and when the government takes your house then you can shoot the IRS agent. And then you can go to jail. All in the name of Freedom.



I'm glad our forefathers didn't have your attitude. Slate, are you of French heritage? Just wondering.


----------



## Slate23 (May 4, 2014)

Our forefathers believed in a nation of laws. If you want to change the law then do it through the democratic process. Threatening people with violence because you cant get your way doesnt make you a patriot. It makes you a thug. And do you have an example of that AM?


----------



## srd1 (May 4, 2014)

Slate23 said:


> Our forefathers believed in a nation of laws. If you want to change the law then do it through the democratic process. Threatening people with violence because you cant get your way doesnt make you a patriot. It makes you a thug. And do you have an example of that AM?



Dude you are familiar with american history right? I believe thomas jefferson once said (in laymans words) the people should overthrow their government every 100 years or so to insure that its for the people and not corrupt....our fore fathers overthrew a tyranical government cause they didnt like its laws if you dont remember lol. Our fore fathers were the most freedom loving in your face fuck you if you dont like it brothers that ever walked the planet I hate to tell you this but violence as you say is the only way major differences have been settled thru out time wether you like it or not the guy with the biggest stick gets his way period.


----------



## dorian777 (May 4, 2014)

Slate23 said:


> Our forefathers believed in a nation of laws. If you want to change the law then do it through the democratic process. Threatening people with violence because you cant get your way doesnt make you a patriot. It makes you a thug. And do you have an example of that AM?



No, actually our forefathers overthrew a bunch of arrogant, aristocratic assholes and their king and established a republic, which is far different than a democracy. They fought and died so that we would be free from tyranny. And Slate, you might want to pay attention to what the activist judges are doing to this country. You keep saying "vote." It's kind of hard when the democrats are loading this country up with illegals who vote 70% for them. Communism is always a hit with the poor and uneducated.


----------



## Slate23 (May 4, 2014)

The founding fathers started a new country because there were being taxed without representation. Cliven Bundy has representation. You do know that Thomas Jefferson and the other founding fathers actually passed laws? Do you think they were cool with people breaking those laws whenever they felt like it? And who do you think has a bigger stick? The Bundy or the government?


----------



## Slate23 (May 4, 2014)

Dorian- we have this thing called a Constitution. If a law gets passed by congress or by majority vote and its considered unconstitutional by judges then that law can't go into affect. We also have three branches of government in this country. I could go on but you were supposed to learn this in Govenment class.


----------



## dorian777 (May 4, 2014)

Slate23 said:


> The founding fathers started a new country because there were being taxed without representation. Cliven Bundy has representation. You do know that Thomas Jefferson and the other founding fathers actually passed laws? Do you think they were cool with people breaking those laws whenever they felt like it? And who do you think has a bigger stick? The Bundy or the government?



Slate, I'm in the highest tax bracket. I get one vote. Don Juan, illegal alien, gets one vote too. I vote for a smaller, less intrusive govt. because I don't want them in my life. I've made my own way through hard work and taking lots of risks. Don votes for the biggest govt. he can get. He loves this country. After all, where else can you get a free house, a free cell phone, free health care, etc. And he pays no tax, yet gets $2000 for each of his 8 kids. I ask you Slate, who pays for all of this? You got it, me and you. And are there more like me or Don in this country? Where do you think this will lead? Am I being represented for the amount of my taxation?


----------



## dorian777 (May 4, 2014)

Slate23 said:


> Dorian- we have this thing called a Constitution. If a law gets passed by congress or by majority vote and its considered unconstitutional by judges then that law can't go into affect. We also have three branches of government in this country. I could go on but you were supposed to learn this in Govenment class.



So judges have more power than the people? So much for your democratic ideal. 3 branches of govt.? So what do you think of executive orders by the president. Sounds more like a dictatorship to me. Sorry brother, I got an A in govt. I think you got an F in common sense though.


----------



## Slate23 (May 4, 2014)

And once again, you show your knowledge of the constitution and how our government works. Just because you make more money than some one doesnt mean you should get more votes. And you know people here illegal can't vote right? That's also in the constitution. And executive offers have been found constitutional by the Supreme Court. Ronald Reagan used lots of them. If you have any more questions about our government I'm more than happy to answer them for you.


----------



## dorian777 (May 4, 2014)

Slate23 said:


> And once again, you show your knowledge of the constitution and how our government works. Just because you make more money than some one doesnt mean you should get more votes. And you know people here illegal can't vote right? That's also in the constitution. And executive offers have been found constitutional by the Supreme Court. Ronald Reagan used lots of them. If you have any more questions about our government I'm more than happy to answer them for you.



Thank you for once again enlightening me with your vast knowledge Slate. You can never answer my questions though I've noticed. Illegals do vote and they vote often. Why do you think your democrat buddies are against a voter being required to show their ID? Poor liberals, they won't catch on until it's too late. They'll look around at their once mighty country and say, "What the f*ck happened? This place has turned into a third-world country!"


----------



## Slate23 (May 4, 2014)

[ame]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=-EISWIY9bG8[/ame]


----------



## Slate23 (May 4, 2014)

Ask the question again and show me evidence that illegal citizens vote


----------



## MattG (May 4, 2014)

Enough of this. I propose a steel cage match to settle the issue. Ive got $ on Dorian, dont let me down bro, we'll split it right down the middle


----------



## dorian777 (May 4, 2014)

You can google the hundreds of stories about it if you really care. Are they called illegal citizens now? Haven't heard that one yet. I know the media's always changing the terms used to placate the hordes.


----------



## dorian777 (May 4, 2014)

MattG said:


> Enough of this. I propose a steel cage match to settle the issue. Ive got $ on Dorian, dont let me down bro, we'll split it right down the middle



I probably outweigh Slate 100 lbs. but I'm having a hard time convincing this man that this nation's in a real mess. It's not like I believe some republican's going to save us. I don't like them either. We have to work together to solve these issues. I can't believe Slate doesn't get this.


----------



## Slate23 (May 4, 2014)

Stories of voter fraud isn't evidence. There are actual studies conducted by actual experts who have spent a lot of time studying this issue. And each one comes back the same. In person voter fraud just doesn't happen. And whether or not I think the country is a mess is irrelevant to our conversation. You support a person who steals from the government and threatens police officers with violence. I don't. I like living in a government with laws and a constitution. You don't.


----------



## Phoe2006 (May 4, 2014)

I'm pretty sure from his avatar my left leg weighs as much as slate.


----------



## Slate23 (May 4, 2014)

Is that supposed to make your position correct? Who cares how much you weight? And I weight 260lb if that helps you


----------



## dorian777 (May 4, 2014)

Slate23 said:


> Stories of voter fraud isn't evidence. There are actual studies conducted by actual experts who have spent a lot of time studying this issue. And each one comes back the same. In person voter fraud just doesn't happen. And whether or not I think the country is a mess is irrelevant to our conversation. You support a person who steals from the government and threatens police officers with violence. I don't. I like living in a government with laws and a constitution. You don't.



Are you kidding me? Stories don't matter? So you believe the actual experts(who are democrats btw) and what they say? OMG Slate, you gotta quit watching CNBC bro. They've poisoned your mind. I support anyone that this tyrannical govt. tries to screw over. Even if they tried it on you, I would be on your side. And btw the govt. steals from you every day, but you're so used to it, you don't notice.


----------



## Slate23 (May 4, 2014)

So right now I can go to google and get hundreds of stories of people claiming to be abducted by aliens. Does that mean you believe them? So all "experts" are also democrats? Do you have any evidence on this or why it matters? Or should I google stories about that too?


----------



## dorian777 (May 4, 2014)

Slate23 said:


> So right now I can go to google and get hundreds of stories of people claiming to be abducted by aliens. Does that mean you believe them? So all "experts" are also democrats? Do you have any evidence on this or why it matters? Or should I google stories about that too?



Look at Nancy Pelosi's face. Are you going to tell me that she couldn't be an alien? That would explain all of this. The libtards are actually aliens sent here to cause destruction to our world with their absurd govt. policies. Thanks Slate, you are a smart fella after all.


----------



## Slate23 (May 4, 2014)

Now who isn't answering the other persons questions?  And once again the cliven Bundy issue is not a conservative vs liberal problem. Most republicans don't support that maniac. Only Sean hannity and the extreme right do


----------



## Slate23 (May 4, 2014)

Did you think Reagan was a good president?


----------



## amateurmale (May 4, 2014)

Dorian you make excellent outstanding points but let me help you. Slate will keep this going forever because he had no Dad, didn't get any breast milk as a child and wants everybody's attention. He does the same thing when he says God doesn't exist.....he's trying to get more attention just like a little kid.  Next he will say that "meat is murder" or something similarly retarded.  You can tell by his response he has no common sense at all. He reminds me of a homeless bum who is starving and stinks but at the same time won't eat or find shelter and cannot be enlightened in ways the world because he is a know it all.  Just ignore him.


----------



## Ironbuilt (May 4, 2014)

I gave this cow the boots off my feet and look what happened..Dam aliens got the bitch..!


----------



## Phoenixk2 (May 4, 2014)

This thread started out really cool and then turned extremely gay. Best thing lately is the dead Cow IB posted.


----------



## amateurmale (May 4, 2014)

Phoenixk2 said:


> This thread started out really cool and then turned extremely gay. Best thing lately is the dead Cow IB posted.



What you're trying to say is my posts were best.


----------



## dorian777 (May 4, 2014)

amateurmale said:


> What you're trying to say is my posts were best.



Yeah, but you bailed on me. You got this %&*# going, then went on vacation and left me to deal with the left-wing man. Thanks bro.


----------



## amateurmale (May 4, 2014)

dorian777 said:


> Yeah, but you bailed on me. You got this %&*# going, then went on vacation and left me to deal with the left-wing man. Thanks bro.



I gave you moral support from back seat. Lol


----------



## srd1 (May 4, 2014)

Roflmao


----------



## Slate23 (May 4, 2014)

This is AM's position. He supports people when they threaten police officers and steal from the government. It makes him "excited" to see idiot militia point guns at government workers. His argument against me is that I am fatherless (even though I'm not sure how he could know this) and that i don't believe in his Magic Man in the sky. Therefore all my points are wrong. Does that about some it up?


----------



## srd1 (May 4, 2014)

Slate23 said:


> This is AM's position. He supports people when they threaten police officers and steal from the government. It makes him "excited" to see idiot militia point guns at government workers. His argument against me is that I am fatherless (even though I'm not sure how he could know this) and that i don't believe in his Magic Man in the sky. Therefore all my points are wrong. Does that about some it up?


Ya pretty much lol


----------



## amateurmale (May 4, 2014)

Still after that attention I see.  Btw, magic man I was what IB calls his penis.  You must have something going with him.


----------



## amateurmale (May 4, 2014)

srd1 said:


> Ya pretty much lol



Waaaahhhh!


----------



## srd1 (May 4, 2014)

Slate you do realize the federal agents came armed first right? Everyone supposed to just lay down ass up and take the ass fucking just because their armed federal agents? Slate have you ever had to defend your life or someone you truely cared abouts life? Not talking about a bullshit street fight talking about literally you fail to defend and you die. Only reason I ask is if you had you might see alot of things differently it kinda puts shit into perspective for ya far as freedoms the whole god thing you speek of and such.


----------



## amateurmale (May 4, 2014)

srd1 said:


> Slate you do realize the federal agents came armed first right? Everyone supposed to just lay down ass up and take the ass fucking just because their armed federal agents? Slate have you ever had to defend your life or someone you truely cared abouts life? Not talking about a bullshit street fight talking about literally you fail to defend and you die. Only reason I ask is if you had you might see alot of things differently it kinda puts shit into perspective for ya far as freedoms the whole god thing you speek of and such.



Magic Man needs some ice cream.


----------



## Slate23 (May 4, 2014)

Srd1- You do know that if a police officer came to your house they would most likely be armed right? The federal agents had reason to believe the the bundys would be armed and would be willing to fight them. And they were right. The bundys threatened violence if the government took their cattle.


----------



## srd1 (May 4, 2014)

Slate23 said:


> Srd1- You do know that if a police officer came to your house they would most likely be armed right? The federal agents had reason to believe the the bundys would be armed and would be willing to fight them. And they were right. The bundys threatened violence if the government took their cattle.


Show up at my property armed trying to take my shit just because and I dont give a fuck if your a cop federal agent or the fucking president you will be met by an armed man willing to raise the level of engagement to whatever you want it to be...


----------



## Slate23 (May 4, 2014)

In 95' and 96' 3 bombs have gone off at the forest Service office and BLM offices. Dozens of threats have been directed at officers and agents. The agents were required to walk in pairs. If you don't think they should of came armed then you just don't know the history of this situation.


----------



## Slate23 (May 4, 2014)

Its wasnt just because. It was because he was stealing. And you will be either killed or taken to jail. So please put your money where your mouth is and don't pay your taxes.  Then we can see how react when someone takes your house or car.


----------



## Slate23 (May 4, 2014)

And when you talk about how much you love the founding fathers then read the bill of rights. The Fourth Ammendment says that the government a barred from unreasonable search and seizures. Not "No seizures are allowed". Maybe you can take the Government class with Dorian.


----------



## amateurmale (May 4, 2014)

You're on a roll. Keep going!


----------



## Phoe2006 (May 4, 2014)

If y'all don't remember this guy here's an enlightenment http://anasci.org/vB/showthread.php?t=34705


----------



## Slate23 (May 4, 2014)

Yeah here's the guy that doesn't believe in a 6000yr old earth and he even believes in evolution! What an idiot. Good point Phoe


----------



## amateurmale (May 4, 2014)

Slate23 said:


> Yeah here's the guy that doesn't believe in a 6000yr old earth and he even believes in evolution! What an idiot. Good point Phoe



More mockery. Keep it coming don't stop now!


----------



## dorian777 (May 4, 2014)

Phoe2006 said:


> If y'all don't remember this guy here's an enlightenment For all the Bill Nye and science lovers out there - Anabolic Steroids Discussion and Bodybuilding Forum



How can we forget? You know Slate, you have all of the answers bro. I bet even God has to give you a call sometimes to get advice or help with his next cycle. You know God's a swole dude right?


----------



## Slate23 (May 4, 2014)

I don't have all the answers. I just thought we could have a nice civilized debate. No hard feeling on my end


----------



## amateurmale (May 4, 2014)

Slate23 said:


> I don't have all the answers. I just thought we could have a nice civilized debate. No hard feeling on my end



Go go go!


----------



## dorian777 (May 4, 2014)

Slate23 said:


> I don't have all the answers. I just thought we could have a nice civilized debate. No hard feeling on my end



As usual, it's a lot of fun. Nothing personal either bro. Just don't blaspheme God or Ronald Reagan anymore ok.


----------



## amateurmale (May 4, 2014)

dorian777 said:


> As usual, it's a lot of fun. Nothing personal either bro. Just don't blaspheme God or Ronald Reagan anymore ok.



Lol!


----------



## srd1 (May 4, 2014)

Slate23 said:


> In 95' and 96' 3 bombs have gone off at the forest Service office and BLM offices. Dozens of threats have been directed at officers and agents. The agents were required to walk in pairs. If you don't think they should of came armed then you just don't know the history of this situation.



And if you dont think the citizens should have been armed then you simply dont know or understand history period.... i could cite several examples of citizens that said well its the government we should do exactly what they say and it didnt work out real well for them. Back to the point of this history lesson when citizens allow a government to run over them and take away their rights and freedoms history proves it only gets worse till it reaches a breaking point and a group of people are  exterminated or they rise above and retake their freedom. I also dont believe they should have been their stealing the mans livelyhood armed or otherwise period


----------



## Slate23 (May 4, 2014)

Executive Order 12548 -- Grazing Fees. 2 Things you love. Grazing Fees and Executive orders. Who knew Reagan was a big government liberal who hated freedom so much?


----------



## srd1 (May 4, 2014)

Slate23 said:


> I don't have all the answers. I just thought we could have a nice civilized debate. No hard feeling on my end



Thats what I thought we were doing? Neither of us should have hard feelings towards one another for the simple fact that neither of our opinions affect one or the other even in the slightest way im still gonna feel the way i do at the end of the day and so will you..


----------



## Slate23 (May 5, 2014)

You can be armed but you shouldn't be pointing guns at law officers. And if you don't want your stuff taken away then pay your taxes


----------



## srd1 (May 5, 2014)

Slate23 said:


> Executive Order 12548 -- Grazing Fees. 2 Things you love. Grazing Fees and Executive orders. Who knew Reagan was a big government liberal who hated freedom so much?



Dude all politicians are lying cocksuckers .... some just suck more cock than others.


----------



## srd1 (May 5, 2014)

Slate23 said:


> You can be armed but you shouldn't be pointing guns at law officers. And if you don't want your stuff taken away then pay your taxes



I would be willing to bet the man has paid milions of dollars in taxes income, personal property, sales...what he didnt pay was a fee a fee the government wanted for grazing cattle on public land wich they had been doing for years. You keep saying taxes isnt about taxes our greedy fucking government wanting to get more money they dont deserve and didnt earn.


----------



## Slate23 (May 5, 2014)

I don't like paying taxes either but we live in a society where we have to. So I ask you again. Don't pay your taxes or fees or whatever you owe the government. And then get your shit taken. Then we will see how you react b


----------



## srd1 (May 5, 2014)

Slate23 said:


> I don't like paying taxes either but we live in a society where we have to. So I ask you again. Don't pay your taxes or fees or whatever you owe the government. And then get your shit taken. Then we will see how you react b


Im not in a position that I would have issues paying my taxes bro so thats kind of a mute point im also in the highest tax bracket so trust me i pay my fair share...far as me proving im willing to take a life in defense of my freedoms well slate im not going to get into it here but i was in the military for several years during war time so you can stop kicking that dog


----------



## Slate23 (May 5, 2014)

You support Cliven Bundy for not paying the Govenment what he owes. You said that you would even go there and fight with him. So now you have a chance to do what Cliven has done. Don't pay what you owe the government. You said yourself that the government takes to much.


----------



## amateurmale (May 5, 2014)

I have to take a dump.


----------



## Slate23 (May 5, 2014)

There is a reason you pay your taxes. It's because you do want to go to jail. I might even agree with you that we pay too much in taxes. But that's irrelevant. If I wanted to get my taxes lowered I would try and do it the proper way. I wouldn't through a hissy fit like a fucking baby and start threatening violence. And for you guys to call yourselves Christians! I don't even think you have read the bible.


----------



## srd1 (May 5, 2014)

Slate never said people shouldnt pay their taxes not sure why taxes were even brought into this....he hasnt paid the government fees that THEY say he owes him and all the other ranchers believe the fees are to much or unjust. Ya I do believe the government takes to much i believe their greedy they spend and spend OUR money like theres no end to it and they have zero accountability to us as citizens. If you dispute that statement your just arguing for the sake of arguing with no real point and I would have to resort to calling you a fucktard because i havent met an american yet that feels differently than me on this matter with the exception of a few senators.lol


----------



## amateurmale (May 5, 2014)

Slate23 said:


> There is a reason you pay your taxes. It's because you do want to go to jail. I might even agree with you that we pay too much in taxes. But that's irrelevant. If I wanted to get my taxes lowered I would try and do it the proper way. I wouldn't through a hissy fit like a fucking baby and start threatening violence. And for you guys to call yourselves Christians! I don't even think you have read the bible.



Tisk tisk you can't say something doesn't exist then try to hold people accountable to it. Christians, God etc. Lol.


----------



## Slate23 (May 5, 2014)

I never said Christians or the Bible didnt exist. Try to keep up AM. And Sdr1. What's the difference between taxes and fees? It's just money going to the government. And I never said anything about whether I feel the government spends too much or takes too much. It's irrelevant. The law is what it is. There are ways to change it. Threatening people one of them. Now you think the government takes to much in the fees from ranchers and too much in taxes from you. One of them is refusing to pay and is willing to shoot someone. Why won't you?


----------



## srd1 (May 5, 2014)

What the government "takes" from its citizens is very relevant slate not sure why you cant understand that because at what point does one say enough already...thats what this dude and his supporters have done theyve said enough this is where we take a stand and i apluad them for it. The government set aside 300,000 something acres for a habitat for an endangered turtle but hey if you pay this fee you can go ahead and graze there and it wont hurt the turtle but if you dont pay the fee then your endangering this endangered turtle.....give me a fucking break slate just another way for the government to fuck a few more million out of its citizens man and his family had grazing rights long before the feds decided they could fuck him out of more money with their fees. You keep saying their willing to shoot someone over these fees their will ing to shoot someone in defense of their property and armed people threatening to shoot them the son got tazed and arrested because he kicked an attack dog why was a trained attack dog close enough for him to kick it the fucking agent was trying to intimidate him with his dog shit aint right bro


----------



## Slate23 (May 5, 2014)

Ok then. If you agree with what Bundy is doing then by aren't you doing the same thing?


----------



## srd1 (May 5, 2014)

Slate23 said:


> I never said Christians or the Bible didnt exist. Try to keep up AM. And Sdr1. What's the difference between taxes and fees? It's just money going to the government. And I never said anything about whether I feel the government spends too much or takes too much. It's irrelevant. The law is what it is. There are ways to change it. Threatening people one of them. Now you think the government takes to much in the fees from ranchers and too much in taxes from you. One of them is refusing to pay and is willing to shoot someone. Why won't you?



Why wont I? Slate Im gonna say this one more time I have taken lives in the defense of my beliefs and freedoms as well as yours so there is your response is it the one you wanted?


----------



## srd1 (May 5, 2014)

Slate Ill ask you again since you ignored the question earlier. Have you ever put yourself in a position to take a life or to pay the ultimate price for defending your beliefs and protecting your freedoms? If so please elaborate.... Im guessing no...am i wrong?


----------



## Phoe2006 (May 5, 2014)

Slate23 said:


> Yeah here's the guy that doesn't believe in a 6000yr old earth and he even believes in evolution! What an idiot. Good point Phoe



Don't even start on me I'm staying out of this just pointing out you're the nonbeliever democrat and you're just one to argue.


----------



## Slate23 (May 5, 2014)

So because I haven't served in the military then my position is wrong? That's not a very good argument. And you aren't defending your beliefs with your life either. I don't see you on the news shooting police officers because you refuse to pay money to the government. And do you know why you aren't? It's because your not a complete moron like Bundy is. You aren't willing to shoot someone or go to jail over money owed to the government. He is. That's a good thing.


----------



## Slate23 (May 5, 2014)

Phoe2006 said:


> Don't even start on me I'm staying out of this just pointing out you're the nonbeliever democrat and you're just one to argue.



Yes, I'm an atheist that likes to debate. And I only debate the willing.


----------



## amateurmale (May 5, 2014)

Slate23 said:


> I never said Christians or the Bible didnt exist. Try to keep up AM. And Sdr1. What's the difference between taxes and fees? It's just money going to the government. And I never said anything about whether I feel the government spends too much or takes too much. It's irrelevant. The law is what it is. There are ways to change it. Threatening people one of them. Now you think the government takes to much in the fees from ranchers and too much in taxes from you. One of them is refusing to pay and is willing to shoot someone. Why won't you?



Yes you did. As an atheist you claim that.


----------



## Slate23 (May 5, 2014)

No I didn't. That's the dumbest thing I've ever heard. Bibles exist. I even own one. I've even read it. And Christians also exist. Aren't you a Christian? Do you exist?


----------



## amateurmale (May 5, 2014)

Slate23 said:


> No I didn't. That's the dumbest thing I've ever heard. Bibles exist. I even own one. I've even read it. And Christians also exist. Aren't you a Christian? Do you exist?



What. It's based on you claim doesn't exist stop trying to twist words and grow up.


----------



## Slate23 (May 5, 2014)

Grow up? This coming from a person who tells other people that they are looking for attention because they are fatherless? Do you know what atheist means?


----------



## amateurmale (May 5, 2014)

Slate23 said:


> Grow up? This coming from a person who tells other people that they are looking for attention because they are fatherless? Do you know what atheist means?



I can tell by the way you act.


----------



## srd1 (May 5, 2014)

Slate23 said:


> So because I haven't served in the military then my position is wrong? That's not a very good argument. And you aren't defending your beliefs with your life either. I don't see you on the news shooting police officers because you refuse to pay money to the government. And do you know why you aren't? It's because your not a complete moron like Bundy is. You aren't willing to shoot someone or go to jail over money owed to the government. He is. That's a good thing.


Never said cause you werent in the military all I said was that you have never had to or been put in a position to defend your loved ones rights and freedoms with your life. If you had you would have a different view on mr bundy and im pretty sure your position on god would change as well. I also didnt say i was defending my beliefs right now with my life I stated that Unlike yourself I have in the past and would be willing to if need be in the future :action-smiley-055::action-smiley-055: lol


----------



## Slate23 (May 6, 2014)

I just asked my atheist friend who served in Iraq what he thought about Bundy. He said that he should pay his fines. Does that mean I win?


----------



## amateurmale (May 6, 2014)

Slate23 said:


> I just asked my atheist friend who served in Iraq what he thought about Bundy. He said that he should pay his fines. Does that mean I win?



Omg are you for real?  I seriously just cracked up. Only you man.  Yeah you win bro. Bwahahaha!


----------



## dorian777 (May 6, 2014)

I give up. You win the grand prize. A big red apple.


----------



## Slate23 (May 6, 2014)

No hard feelings. Just work on your arguments for next time.


----------



## srd1 (May 6, 2014)

Roflmao


----------



## amateurmale (May 6, 2014)

Slate23 said:


> No hard feelings. Just work on your arguments for next time.



Lol. Ok


----------

